# Proper Pistol Grip – Use This Thumbs Forward Exercise



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...pistol-grip-use-this-thumbs-forward-exercise/

YRMV


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I hold my pistols the way that is comfortable for me. I also hold my revolvers the same way.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I always was taught to do this. I thought most everyone did. Still a good reminder.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

LOL. The first time I ever shot a semi auto, I put my support hand thumb behind the gun. Got slide bite. Never did that again!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I watched this earlier this evening. I will work on this technique.






GW


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice video. Glad to see some come out and get rid of that notion of the old trigger finger garbage. Each gun will have it special place for the offhand. He did a good job explaining this. And hand and wrist strength is so important. I do these about 3-4 times a week, and I shoot mostly Pocket guns, small revolvers and Micro 9mm's. Those that shoot larger guns, I would defenatiely say do the exercises.


----------

